# The Met announces its new season



## starlightexp (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.metopera-digital.org/met...=leftnavt&utm_campaign=1415onlinebrochure#pg1

Interesting season overall. The HD season has some of the better offerings. I'm excited!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't believe it! They're actually adding Rossini's LA DONNA DEL LAGO to the repertoire! I was just posting about how I wished they'd add it!

Edited to add: But I am sorry to see the Jonathan Miller LE NOZZE DI FIGARO (new in 1998) go. For me that production was definitive.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

How do you find the Met in HD productions?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The HD transmission schedule:

Macbeth October 11, 2014
Le Nozze di Figaro October 18, 2014
Carmen November 1, 2014
The Death of Klinghoffer November 15, 2014
Die Meistersinger December 13, 2014
Merry Widow January 17, 2015
Les Contes d’Hoffmann January 31, 2015
Iolanta/Duke Bluebeard’s Castle February 14, 2015
La Donna del Lago March 14, 2015
Cavalleria Rusticana/Pagliacci. April 25, 2015


----------



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

starlightexp said:


> http://www.metopera-digital.org/met...=leftnavt&utm_campaign=1415onlinebrochure#pg1
> 
> Interesting season overall.


To be honest, I am underwhelmed.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Put me down for Don Giovanni. You can keep the rest. Kind of a mediocre season.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

I watched the Met video on the new production of La Donna del Lago. At first sight, it seemed to me that they're getting the "look" right. I'll probably catch that one and Macbeth too.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

More than underwhelming, funny (obscenely ridiculous) how they don't mention the composer of the particular _Bluebeard_, but one can deduce since it is on the same night with another short opera, that it is the Bartok.

... and it seems the Stravinsky is not going to an HD broadcast.

This opera season is more a museum of antiquities than many a Symphony's season program.

Yawn Yawn Yawn.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Meistersinger.....YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, very disappointing, particularly as three of the things I would have liked to watch - Rake's Progress, Mattei's Don and Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk are not making it to HD, while Carmen and Hoffmann are there for the second time. Boooooo.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Itullian said:


> Meistersinger.....YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Yeah... but nearly 50 operas performed over a two year span- and just ONE Wagner opera, so I say:


mamascarlatti said:


> Boooooo.


I understand that one person's loss is another's gain- there'll be about as many Italian-language operas as those in all other languages combined and doubled. There will also be six Verdi operas. If that's your bag, all right-- but as for me, the Philadelphia Orchestra will be getting another long look at my Arts patronage dollars this year and next.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I watched Rusalka's performance on The Met HD last saturday. It was my first experience with opera, I already watched many concerts but was never really interested in opera before. Well, I can say that I am very interested now, it was quite amazing. I was mesmerized by Renée Fleming singing, and the rest of the cast was awesome too. I am looking forward to a "real live" experience in my city's opera house now and it openned my eyes to the genre.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

welcome to the fold, mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm with (the younger) Boulez - burn 'em all down*.
Here's a recent article about falling numbers at the Met.
http://www.theguardian.com/music/to...an-opera-new-work-new-season-poor-attendances

* Note to trigger happy moderators and the easily offended- meant _lingua in maxillam_.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

There's quite a bit that I'm excited about, especially _Klinghoffer_ and _Lady Macbeth_.



PetrB said:


> More than underwhelming, funny (obscenely ridiculous) how they don't mention the composer of the particular _Bluebeard_, but one can deduce since it is on the same night with another short opera, that it is the Bartok.


It says Bela Bartok right after Peter Tchaikovsky.



PetrB said:


> ... and it seems the Stravinsky is not going to an HD broadcast.


I don't know _Rake's_ but I am very interested and were I not in NYC I would be disappointed it isn't getting the HD.
.


----------

